# What is the best range/ oven for home use?



## Chef Niloc (Mar 3, 2011)

My father inlaw asked me " what's the best range you can get?" I don't cook at home so I'm not sure, I think maybe thermadore??? As far as pro ranges go I would say Montague and Garland as #1, but I dont think they make " home" models?


----------



## ecchef (Mar 3, 2011)

When the time comes for me to upgrade @ home, I'm going for this:

http://www.dcsappliances.com/product/indoor/ranges/

I also like AGA cookers, but I dont want to be bothered with the learning curve.

If you're really insane and have big gas lines, Vulcan-Hart or Jade. And lots of insurance.


----------



## ecchef (Mar 3, 2011)

Interesting...most pros usually think of gas when it comes to equipment.


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 3, 2011)

I have a 36" BlueStar range, and it rocks! 20k BTU burners and a simmer burner. They are a spinoff from Garland, and can be serviced by the same guys who service the pro stuff. Nothing electronic on them except the ignitors, so no BS computer boards to crap out in 5 years. They do not make dual-fuel though, so the gas oven may turn off some (cooks great, but takes a loooooong time to heat up). Could also go w/ one of their gas cooktops, and a separate electric oven from another vendor.

When I bought mine ~5 years ago, it was $1,500 - $3,000 cheaper then comparible Vikings, Decors, DCS, etc. Check out Eurostoves.com; they are one of the main vendors. And if you live near Reading, PA, you can pick it up directly from BlueStar (my sister and BIL did this; they ditched their Viking range due to recurring ignitor isses)


----------



## obtuse (Mar 3, 2011)

Imperial makes a home line of LP/Nat commercial quality ranges. Check out your local Imperial dealer for pricing.


----------



## cnochef (Mar 3, 2011)

WildBoar said:


> I have a 36" BlueStar range, and it rocks! 20k BTU burners and a simmer burner. They are a spinoff from Garland, and can be serviced by the same guys who service the pro stuff. Nothing electronic on them except the ignitors, so no BS computer boards to crap out in 5 years. They do not make dual-fuel though, so the gas oven may turn off some (cooks great, but takes a loooooong time to heat up). Could also go w/ one of their gas cooktops, and a separate electric oven from another vendor.
> 
> When I bought mine ~5 years ago, it was $1,500 - $3,000 cheaper then comparible Vikings, Decors, DCS, etc. Check out Eurostoves.com; they are one of the main vendors. And if you live near Reading, PA, you can pick it up directly from BlueStar (my sister and BIL did this; they ditched their Viking range due to recurring ignitor isses)



I use a Blue Star range as well as vouch for them 100%, never any problems with mine and maintenance/cleaning is very easy.


----------



## cnochef (Mar 3, 2011)

ecchef said:


> Interesting...most pros usually think of gas when it comes to equipment.


 
Love your avatar! 

There are some that call me "Tim"


----------



## brianw (Mar 3, 2011)

I have a Wolf cooktop and Bosch Double Ovens....love them


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 3, 2011)

The best is the Viking, because that is what I have! (don't need more equipment envy!)


----------



## Smarcus (Mar 3, 2011)

I have an older original style DCS 30" range, all gas with convection and I love it. If I was shopping for a range today I wold look at Bluestar and Capital http://capital-cooking.com/product/384.

It is my understanding that Capital was founded by Surjit Kalsi after DCS was sold to Fischer and Pankel. Kalsi was the driving force behind Viking, left Viking to start DCS and now founded Capital. Bluestar is the other pick because they have a stellar reputation and the salamander/raised griddle option is just so cool.

Sean


----------



## Audi's or knives (Mar 3, 2011)

36" Bluestar range here, the cooktop absolutely rocks compared to anything out there as others have stated. If I had to do over I'd go with the cooktop and separate dual wall-mount ovens, the 36" single oven takes forever to preheat.

Wildboar and Cnochef do you have the issues with the oven bottom "bang" when preheating, I've replaced the bottom tray w/ the new design heatshield but still get the "pop".


----------



## Chef Niloc (Mar 4, 2011)

ecchef said:


> When the time comes for me to upgrade @ home, I'm going for this:
> 
> http://www.dcsappliances.com/product/indoor/ranges/
> 
> ...


 
Thanks that helped. I like the look of this one
http://www.aga-ranges.com/_store/Scripts/prodview.asp?idproduct=79


----------



## festally (Mar 4, 2011)

I have a viking and have had no problems with it. But, two of my friends have a recurring ignitor failure & other issues. If I had to do it again, I&#8217;d look for something else.


----------



## JBroida (Mar 4, 2011)

Demanincor
http://www.ecoplus.it/interne/Domino Combi_prodotti.ashx?ID=4423


----------



## Ratton (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi There,

If he is looking at electric then I highly recommend induction. I purchased a new Kenmore induction ranger with a convection oven a couple of months ago and I love it!!!!

I have a Garland up north, but after using the induction for the past couple of months I now prefer the induction. It is faster than gas and responds as quick as if not quicker than gas.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 4, 2011)

Ratton said:


> Hi There,
> 
> If he is looking at electric then I highly recommend induction. I purchased a new Kenmore induction ranger with a convection oven a couple of months ago and I love it!!!!
> 
> I have a Garland up north, but after using the induction for the past couple of months I now prefer the induction. It is faster than gas and responds as quick as if not quicker than gas.


 
I agree about induction, but keep in mind that you have to have magnetic cooking vessels (pots and pans) unless you want to use a steel disc. That sort of negates all of the advantages of induction.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Mar 4, 2011)

No he wants gas, does not want to run a 220 line.
Jon that line looks great, can you get them in the us?


----------



## JBroida (Mar 4, 2011)

Chef Niloc said:


> No he wants gas, does not want to run a 220 line.
> Jon that line looks great, can you get them in the us?


 
Yeah...i know a couple restaurants who use their professional series here...i worked on one when I was in italy


----------



## joec (Mar 4, 2011)

I also have a Kenmore induction and love it. It is capable of better heat control than either gas or electric as well as going to higher heats. Now with them you can forget about copper cook ware, aluminum etc as if you can't get a magnet to stick it simply won't work. Some stainless also won't work though most of the newer stuff is induction ready. I've had mine now going on 2 years.


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 5, 2011)

Audi's or knives said:


> 36" Bluestar range here, the cooktop absolutely rocks compared to anything out there as others have stated. If I had to do over I'd go with the cooktop and separate dual wall-mount ovens, the 36" single oven takes forever to preheat.
> 
> Wildboar and Cnochef do you have the issues with the oven bottom "bang" when preheating, I've replaced the bottom tray w/ the new design heatshield but still get the "pop".


I do not have a problem with a pop/ bang. To combat the long preheating time, we're adding an electric wall oven as part of our renovation work. The gas oven will see duty for roasts, etc., and the electric will be mainly for my wife's baking.


----------



## Christo711 (Jan 16, 2012)

Rorgue. Molteni. Le Cornue. Gaggenau Vario Cooktops. 

you fellas got lucky on the DCS stoves. I hear the company has really gone downhill and delivering lesser quality product. ** You should all check out Electrolux Pro Line -


----------



## mhlee (Jan 16, 2012)

I would pass on DCS. When I bought mine in 2003, it was a great deal. However, unless they've changed their burners, the burners are prone to having the following issues in my experience:

1. Burners accumulate dirt easily because of elevated design,
2. Burners must be cleaned regularly; if not, burner tube can become stuck to the gas line, making it impossible to remove the burner element and prevening access to the ignitor;
3. Ignitors are sensitive (I've had to replace 2).

Also, I have had to replace the thermostat (not under warranty) and convection fan (under warranty).


----------



## jmforge (Jan 17, 2012)

I was going to say that Aga makes regular ranges. My mom has one.


Chef Niloc said:


> Thanks that helped. I like the look of this one
> http://www.aga-ranges.com/_store/Scripts/prodview.asp?idproduct=79


----------

